# Blowing coat round two...



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Miller has the seceond round of blowing coat right now, going to the groomers for a bit of a shave... Don,t know when though, somtime with in the next few days. WIll post befor and after pics.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie has started to mat again. I think she is just shedding because of the extreme heat we have been subject to. At least I hope so. But if she is really blowing her coat, it will get a puppy cut again--ticking showing or not.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Twice? Yuck. I had Timmy cut relatively short for the past few months. He's eight months old I don't think he's blown his coat. Is that possible? I comb him daily and nothing seems to have changed. Seems like I should have had some issues by now. Believe me I'm not complaining in the least. Good luck with Miller's haircut I was very happy I made this decision with Timmy.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie was around a year old. I finally gave up after a month of her hating me and had her trimmed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Twice? Yuck. I had Timmy cut relatively short for the past few months. He's eight months old I don't think he's blown his coat. Is that possible? I comb him daily and nothing seems to have changed. Seems like I should have had some issues by now. Believe me I'm not complaining in the least. Good luck with Miller's haircut I was very happy I made this decision with Timmy.


Kodi blew coat for the first time starting just about 8 months. Some start earlier, some start later. According to Pam King, with some, it's so minor that you don't even notice it. I would think that might be especially true with a puppy who has been kept in a puppy cut. Kodi's hair was already pretty long by 8 months.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie blew coat three times, the first time being around 14 months I think. He also had a period this spring where I was combing an awful lot of hair out of him with some matting. Finn is on his third time. This had better be the last time for him. His hair is a lot finer than Augie's - I end up with these tiny fine hairs all over my face and in my eyes. Such different hair my two have.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie had some matting around 7 months, but I think it was due to stress from her spay... things got really bad at about 9 months old, 3 hours a DAY I was working on her. Had her shaved down after 2 weeks of that... it was awesome, even though she looked like a bobble head. 
I think she had a mild coat blowing around 18 months old... now she's golden. if she does get a matt, it is small and can be combed right out!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie has a short coat and even short coats are a lot of work during the coat change.Mine got their mats very close to the skin sort of felt like felting.


----------

